# GA Boys Tournament Trail Sign up meeting



## bassmaster2314 (Dec 17, 2017)

There will be a sign up meeting for teams looking to join in 2018. Club has grown every year ! Lakes they will fish in 2018 will be Seminole, Blackshear, Lake Jackson, Reed Bingham, Banks Lake, Grassy Pond, Cherry Lake, Paradise PFA, Lake Santa Fe FL, Lake Iamonia, Lake Miccosukee, Rutland Farms, Eagle Lake, and possibly Talquin and Tired Creek Lake in Cairo when it opens. Great Club, lots of teams and 100 % paybacks at all club tournaments and 80 % at opens. $50 to join as a team, 25 $ to join solo. These guys also pay back 2 big fish pots at each tourney, plus they have a rollover big fish pot set at 6 lbs that is set at 10 $ to enter per team. If you are within 1-2 hours of Valdosta, this is a great club to look at joining. Nice raffles after all tournaments also. They do a top 10 2 day classic at the end of the year. This past season, they paid out $5,000 at their classic with 1st place taking home $1250 ! Enigma Rods is on board for 2018 as a club sponsor, so there will be opportunities for staff positions with them as well. Come join one of the best clubs around !

Meeting details below !



https://www.facebook.com/events/1199065376896354/


----------



## bassmaster2314 (Jan 6, 2018)

Sign up meeting for GA Boys Tournament Trail is @ Austins Steakhouse in Valdosta GA Jan 20th @ 4pm.

Cutoff to join club is March 17th. 30-40 teams in club last 2 years. Come join us and have a great time. There are several good anglers and teams in the club. Whether it be competition you are looking for, good payouts, good fellowship, variety of places to go fish, this club does it all. 100 % paybacks at all club events, 80 % at Opens. Big fish payouts and prizes. It does not matter what boat you have. If you love to fish, come on. Boat must have a working aerated livewell, be registered, and you must have a GA and Fl license if you want to fish all the lakes we fish. GA Boys has a very diverse group of anglers. Several father and son teams in club, good mix of young , middle age and a few older fellas. Our first tournament of year will be Feb 17th at Paradise PFA. It will be an open. Sign up will be at the Main Lake ( Lake Patrick) that am. Tournament will be 7 am- until.  Prob 2 or 3 pm
Any lake with a ramp will be permitted to fish at this event. The only lake that will be off limits is the Trophy lake ( Lake Paradise). It is off limits to tournaments because it is catch and release only

$25 to join club per angler, $50 per team.  Come join us !

GA Boys holds very nice club banquet at the end of the season to award the top 10 teams and anglers. Shaw Grisgby Jr has been in attendance the last 2 years. Plans are for him to be back again this season !


----------

